# Fish finder pics. What are these?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Came across these shadows at the mouth of a Creek that feeds into the Alabama river. Water is 10' here and 40' thirty yards out in the river. I fished these with every crappie jig I had. There were lots of schools each with about twenty fish and were all suspended between 6' & 8' I got no bites. If they had been bass I think I would have at least picked up one with a jig. Never crossed my mind that they could have been catfish. Have seen these fish in the same spot and they are always there when they open the dam at millers ferry and make the water flow. Otherwise. They are not schooled like this. Do catfish school like this? What do y'all think these are?


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

striper, hybrids?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure ifin cats suspend like that not to mention no structure, I'm sure CatHunter could tell ya that....Lucky may have hit it on the head, possibly not hungry???


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

suckers?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i saw this at work but couldnt log in and comment but i would say stripers/hybrids as well


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Mullet?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, cats do school.

But I'm gonna stab my guess here at Stripers.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm guessing stripers also. They will stack up in the creek mouths when the water temps rise.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i would say stripers, also since they stay in the deep cool water and then probably feed on the crustaceans coming out of the creek when they pull water to generate at miller's ferry.
try some crawfish and see if they'll hit it.
jack


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Blue cats will suspend, but those look like large gizzard shad to me. This time of year the big gizzards of several pounds school up in the creek mouths. Some schools are only made of a few dozen while others are made up of hundreds. Alabama River is full of them, great cat baits.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have expected any of the guesses to have taken a crappie jig - I've caught bass, stripers, hybrids, catfish, and even gizzard shad on the crappie jigs. No mullet that far up, but I have seen a few carp/suckers that it could be. I will make it my goal to solve this ASAP

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know much about fresh water fishing but that fish that Cathunter is holding looks like it would be great bait for Grouper and sow Red Snapper.


----------

